# Albstadt MTB Classic 2009



## Buzz-D (28. Mai 2009)

Hey,

in Bälde findet der Albstadt MTB-Classic statt (http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de).
Gerüchten zufolge soll es kleine Streckenänderungen geben. Wer weiß hierüber bescheid. Die Strecke im Internet ist die gleiche wie 2008.
Gibt es diesmal wieder ne Brücke und dürfen wir diesmal auch drüber?

Viele Grüße

Buzz-D


----------



## pug304 (30. Mai 2009)

letztes Jahr wahr aufgrund der Marathon-Meisterschaft alles anderst. Die Streckenführung ging nicht den gewohnten Kiesweg sondern genau in die Gegenrichtung über ein kleines Wiesental. Warum auch immer durfte die Brücke von den Hobbyfahreren nicht benutzt werden, in den Jahren davor durfte man die Brücke fahren, alternativ gab es einen Chickenway.

Mal sehen, was Skyder diesesmal macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (30. Mai 2009)

Auf was muss man sich einstellen.Wie ist der Belag, auf was fährt man am  meisten(Schotten,Erdboden)?Wie sind die Steigungen in Prozent ca.?
Auf der Seite vom Veranstalter sind drei gefähliche Abfahrten gekennzeichnet und zwei Kurven.Was ist daran gefährlich?


----------



## jones (30. Mai 2009)

fast alles schotter und asphalt - nur ein 100m "trail".

erster anstieg ist komplett asphalt.

die erste abfahrt ist nur schotter mit einer kurve an schluss - geht gut.

der lange anstieg geht erst im wald auf asphalt und dann weiter auf schotter. 

die letzte abfahrt ist erst steil schotter und dann nach einer 180° Kurve auf asphalt. da hat´s dann paar wellen drin und ne enge kurve am schluss.

alles nicht wild.
die anstiege sind auch eher normal steil - der erste macht am ende bischen zu, aber nicht schlimm.

insgesamt ne bolzerstrecke


----------



## doppelhac (4. Juni 2009)

Weiss jemand, was für Startnummern es dieses Jahr gibt bzw. wo
man sie befestigt? 
Frage deshalb, weil, als ich vor 2 Jahren mitgefahren bin, musste man die Startnummern am 
Trikot (also auf dem Rücken) befestigen und da ich nach einer Runde gerne den Camelback 
gewechselt hätte, wurde daraus nix.

Dann könnte ich das dieses Mal gleich vorab mit einplanen .

Und wie sieht es mit dieser Brücke aus, gibt´s die auch wieder?


----------



## Buzz-D (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, waren die Transponder Datasport-typisch am Lenker. 
Du willst doch für die paar km nicht wirklich nen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen? 
Bin gestern abend die Runde(n) abgefahren. Bei der zweiten Runde bin ich in den Regen gekommen. Hat die Nacht über auch geregnet. Die erste Abfahrt und der kleine Trail im Wald waren sehr rutschig. Kann gefährlich werden.
Die Brücke haben sie auch schon angefangen zu bauen. Sieht aber dieses Jahr wirklich sehr harmlos aus.


----------



## doppelhac (9. Juni 2009)

Klar, stimme Dir zu, dass man durchaus auch mit dem Wechseln einer Trinkflasche auskommen kann; 
aber, wenn ich mit einer Flasche fahre, trinke ich erfahrungsgemäß viel zu wenig, da mir das rein- 
und rausschieben als irgendwie zu lästig wird oder ich je nach Streckensituation gerade auch keine 
Hand vom Lenker nehmen möchte.
....und ausserdem bin ich ein Mädel und bin dann wahrscheinlich auch etwas länger als Du unterwegs 

Wieso, ist das nicht dieselbe Brücke wie 2007?


----------



## Buzz-D (9. Juni 2009)

Naja, um erhlich zu sein, hab ich gar nicht auf dein Geschlecht geschaut 
Bitte verzeih mir...
Ich denke, dass die Streckenführung etwas anders ist oder wir gar nicht über die Brücke dürfen. Skyder hat sich ja leider noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet... 
Letztes Jahr sind wir ein recht langes Stück auf der Straße gefahren und hätten dann ursprünglich über die Brücke sollen. Dieses Jahr steht sie wie gesagt wieder wie 2007, also von dem Waldweg runter und dann über die Brücke ins Ziel ;-). Den Wassergraben können sie sich dieses Jahr wohl sparen.


----------



## schleifstein (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich hätte einen Startplatz für Albstadt am kommenden Wochenende abzugeben. 

Bei Interesse PN oder 0174-9912965. 

LG Stephan


----------



## doppelhac (9. Juni 2009)

@Buzz-D
Entschuldigung angenommen 

Ja, letztes Jahr war doch alles ein bisschen anders wegen der EM, da
ging´s dann nicht über die Brücke.

Naja, vielleicht meldet sich skyder ja noch und klärt uns Ahnungslose 
auf .

Immerhin sieht es ja wettertechnisch derzeit gar net so schlecht aus, gelle. 
Hoffen wir mal auf viiiieeel Sonne .


----------



## bunsi (9. Juni 2009)

War es letztes Jahr nicht auch so, da es bis ein paar Tage davor geregnet hat. Seis drum ich freue mich auf jedesn Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (9. Juni 2009)

Der Transponder ist in Albstadt schon immer Käse, er sollte erst mit dem Schnellspanner eingespannt werden  danach mit Kabelbiner an der Gabel festgemacht werden. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher ob letztes Jahr bei Classic oder Standard-Marathon im Juli ein Transponder an der Startnummer war? 

In jedem Fall ist die Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen eher dunkel als gefährlich (es gibt Bremsen!) und der Trail ist zu kurz.... Da ist da Teerabfahrt Richtung Ziel mit irgendwas zwischen 60-70 deutlich haariger...

Wer Skyders commecnt will sendet ihm eine PM. Ganz einfache Sache.

Und dem anderen Geschlecht schaut man nicht auf das Geschlecht


----------



## s-works fan (10. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ma eine gpx-Datei der Strecke runterladen kann?
Würde die Streckenbesichtigung am Tag vorher deutlich erleichtern.


----------



## aka (10. Juni 2009)

s-works fan schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ma eine gpx-Datei der Strecke runterladen kann?


Siehe Thread GPX- Route: Gonso-Albstadt-MTB-Classic 2009


----------



## s-works fan (10. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, 

ist aber leider ne google earth Datei und die kann ich nicht auf meinen Garmin laden, ich weiss zumindest nicht, wie ich die Datei konvertieren kann.


----------



## aka (10. Juni 2009)

s-works fan schrieb:


> ... ich weiss zumindest nicht, wie ich die Datei konvertieren kann.


Hier gibts ein Tool zum konvertieren in alle moeglichen Formate


----------



## s-works fan (10. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info, Konvertierung hat gut geklappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich bin vorhin die Strecke abgefahren.
Optimale Verhältnisse im Moment. Selbst unser Waldtrail ist fast trocken. Das habe ich nach den Regengüssen nicht erwartet. Die Brücke ist fertig aufgebaut, wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass wir wie letztes Jahr von der Strasse auf die Wiese brettern und dabei die Brücke links liegen lassen.
Am Freitagnachmittag wird die Strecke sicherlich ausgeschildert sein. Ich werde dann nochmal ein oder zwei Blicke draufwerfen.


----------



## bunsi (10. Juni 2009)

Fast trocken hört sich gut für die Kombi RoRo/RaRa an.


----------



## jones (10. Juni 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Fast trocken hört sich gut für die Kombi RoRo/RaRa an.



bei dem asphalt und schotteranteil muss man sich eigentlich keine gedanken über die reifen machen. sie sollten nur laufen wie sau


----------



## doppelhac (10. Juni 2009)

Also Leute, das ist ja jetzt echt der Hammer;
habe gerade keine 10 min. nachdem ich skyder eine mail geschickt habe, Antwort 
auf meine Fragen bekommen. Wahnsinn
...und zwar

1. Transponder ist in der LenkerNr. integriert  - System DATASPORT
2. NEIN - ist nur für die Cross-Country Fahrer am Sonntag vorgesehen; 
der   Kurz-Marathon geht nicht über die Brücke!!

So, nun wisst Ihr das auch.....


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke ist seit ca. 14.00 Uhr ausgeschildert.
Veränderungen gibt es nur auf den ersten 5 km, wodurch sich der Anteil an Forstwegen etwas erhöht und der Asphaltanteil etwas verringert. Ich hab mich doch glatt 3 mal verfahren, da ich davon ausging, dass die Strecke gleich geblieben ist.
Gefahren bin ich die RoRo/RaRa-Kombi bei trockenen Verhältnissen (3-4 Spritzerchen hab ich abgekriegt). Selbst wenn es heute nochmal regnen sollte, wird das bis morgen wieder trocknen.

Viel Spass allen, die morgen mitfahren.


----------



## pug304 (12. Juni 2009)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist seit ca. 14.00 Uhr ausgeschildert.
> Veränderungen gibt es nur auf den ersten 5 km, wodurch sich der Anteil an Forstwegen etwas erhöht und der Asphaltanteil etwas verringert. Ich hab mich doch glatt 3 mal verfahren, da ich davon ausging, dass die Strecke gleich geblieben ist.
> Gefahren bin ich die RoRo/RaRa-Kombi bei trockenen Verhältnissen (3-4 Spritzerchen hab ich abgekriegt). Selbst wenn es heute nochmal regnen sollte, wird das bis morgen wieder trocknen.
> 
> Viel Spass allen, die morgen mitfahren.



 perfekt! Dann sehen wir uns morgen wieder mal


----------



## bunsi (14. Juni 2009)

Lärchenfeld, Schitterabfahrt, Haarnadelkurve, direkt danach im Wald nach dem kleinen Buggel, scheint es einen üblen Unfall gegeben zu haben.
Mehrere Bikes lagen rum, einige Fahrer und einer bekam eine Herzmassage.
Weiß einer was sich da zugetragen hat, sah übel aus und mir wurde ganz anders. Hoffe dem armen Kerl gehts soweit wieder gut.

Alles gute und gute Besserung meinerseits!!!


----------



## pille-palle (14. Juni 2009)

Kann mich da nur anschließen.  Da verging einem so richtig die Lust am weiterfahren! 
Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle auch von mir!

Was mich nur gewundert hat war, dass es an diese Stelle bergauf ging!?


----------



## stscit04 (14. Juni 2009)

Jo, hab mich auch gewundert dass es an dieser Stelle gekracht hat?! Etwas enttäuscht war ich auf der zweiten Runde von der Darreichung der Verpflegung, musste mir am Stand selbst Wasser holen weil keiner etwas an die Strecke gereicht hat. Im Hobbybereich sicher nicht dramatisch (10 Sek hin oder her...), aber der Rythmus ist dann erstmal im Ar....

Ansonsten: Gute Organisation, super Wetter, faire und nette Mitfahrer


----------



## doppelhac (14. Juni 2009)

Hat mein Tacho einiges unterschlagen oder habt ihr auch nur ca.
43 km und 870 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_Willow (14. Juni 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Lärchenfeld, Schitterabfahrt, Haarnadelkurve, direkt danach im Wald nach dem kleinen Buggel, scheint es einen üblen Unfall gegeben zu haben.
> Mehrere Bikes lagen rum, einige Fahrer und einer bekam eine Herzmassage.
> Weiß einer was sich da zugetragen hat, sah übel aus und mir wurde ganz anders. Hoffe dem armen Kerl gehts soweit wieder gut.
> 
> Alles gute und gute Besserung meinerseits!!!



hallo zusammen!

Ich fand es auch nicht so Lustig da verging mir echt das biken, hoffe es geht den armen Kerl besser!!
Von mir auch gute besserung!


----------



## CubeFan (14. Juni 2009)

Als ich da vorbeikam standen noch 2 Krankenwagen mitten auf der Strecke und wir mussten in den Wald ausweichen.


----------



## Wandlerin (14. Juni 2009)

Fahrer erlitt Kreislaufkollaps (Verdacht auf Infarkt). heute Sonntag laut Veranstalter auf dem Weg der Besserung!


----------



## boulder2002 (14. Juni 2009)

Da es sich um einen Arzt gehandelt hat, hatte er das "Glück im Unglück", dass bei der Ärztemeisterschaft die Kollegen sofort zugegen waren.
Von hier aus gute Besserung.


----------



## Buzz-D (14. Juni 2009)

Es war einer der Ärzte. Er hatte wohl einen Herzstillstand oder Herzinfarkt. Will nichts falsches sagen. Er kann nur von Glück reden, dass viele Kollegen dabei waren und sich gleich um ihn gekümmert haben. Sie dachten offensichtlich erst, dass sie es nicht schaffen! Er liegt mittlerweile im Krankenhaus.
Was mich persönlich am meisten gestört hat, ist der Kommentar meines Kontrahenten, der sich darüber aufgeregt hat, dass nur ne kleine Gasse für die, die weitergefahren sind offen war und ich sicherheitshalber abgebremst habe. Und das alles, obwohl n paar Meter weiter vorne die Frau vom DRK schon gerufen hat, dass da einer liegt!  
Ist immernoch n Hobbyrennen, bei dem es auf die eine oder andere Minute nicht drauf ankommt!!!
Man kann nur das Beste für den Arzt hoffen!


----------



## bunsi (14. Juni 2009)

Man man man mir wurde es da ganz anders, ich hab auch mächtig abgebremst an der Stelle, ist für mich aber total normal bei sowas.
Ich hab mir auch mächtig nen Kopf gemacht, da ich bis dahin mit der Pumepe nie unter 190 Schläge kam.
Als Hochpulser macht man sich da irgendwie nen Kopf.

Alles in allem war es eine tolle Veranstaltung, auch heute noch, Danke an Skyder.
Fand das Fahrerfeld auch sehr angenehm, hab da schon anderes Erlebt beim Mara.

Danke an alle! 
Nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## mtb-igel (15. Juni 2009)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Hat mein Tacho einiges unterschlagen oder habt ihr auch nur ca.
> 43 km und 870 hm




jo, hatte auch nur gute 44,x km und runde 930 hm


----------

